# areoseek's babies



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

hope you like em.. 

(Andrew Bruce Kendel and Wendel.. Soon to come, Peppy, and Ginger)


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Cute rats!

Can I make some suggestions (and these have nothing to do with each other)?

Firstly, there's an automatic option to re-size pictures on Photobucket that will make them a nice size for a forum. I have a wide screen and your pictures still stretch the board for me. This isn't a huge problem or anything but it would make your pics much more forum-friendly if you re-sized them.

My second isn't so much a suggestion as a question. Is that aquarium being used as a permanent home or is it more of a temporary thing? I only ask because aquariums make awful homes for rats for a variety of reasons, the main one being that the ammonia in their urine builds up quite quickly and wreaks havoc on their little lungs.

Just thought I'd put that out there. Like I said, your rats are adorable.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

it was just a baby home, now all 4 are in the 3 story ferret trail.  


and i tried resizing, but it always screwed them up


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? Screws them up how? I've never had a problem resizing pictures on there, though I usually just do it in an art program instead.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

it made em blurry


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, yeah, it might lower the quality. Maybe try opening them in a viewer in Windows (assuming that's your OS); I think you can re-size them there. Or use Paint or another program. Just some suggestions... you don't have to listen to 'em if you don't want.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

lol.. i think ill use photo shop on my next post, but ill keep these for now.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Aww the little beige hoodies look like my baby Dexter. I'd take some recent photos but he's a butt and won't hold still. Any other time I look over he's just sitting there.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

heh, good luck


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

too cute!!


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so cute! Those wittle hoodies look like my boys when they were just little fuzzies.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh! Soo sweet.


----------

